# A few shots of my CT pair.



## Jun (Jan 2, 2015)

I introduced Shep (copper gas marble CT) to Andromeda (turquoise marble CT) last night. No real plans of breeding any time soon, but I like watching them make faces at each other.
































































**Disclaimer: No, they are not together at any time during these pictures.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice pair!


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

I love her!


----------



## Jun (Jan 2, 2015)

She is super spunky, for sure. She is going to be sad when she realizes that 40 isn't just for her.


----------

